
Ask HN: In what ways is civil society challenging shelter in place orders? - Kinnard
In what ways is civil society challenging shelter in place orders?<p>The City of San Francisco issued a shelter ordering San Franciscans to remain in their homes except for non-essential activities until April 7.<p>The Governor of California just issued an <i>INDEFINITE</i> order for all citizens of California to shelter in place except essential operatives.<p>The Prime Minister of Israel issued a time-capped 7 day order for citizens to remain at home and the Order was challenged in courts within hours: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;La__Cuen&#x2F;status&#x2F;1240732877794533378?s=20<p>Yuval Noah Harari tweeted that this was a coup against democracy: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;harari_yuval&#x2F;status&#x2F;1240590889174646786<p>I believe this is progressing too quickly. An indefinite order issued solely by the executive in California is irresponsible. 
It should be time-capped just like the municipal order. And it should require the support of the wealth of civil society to extend it:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Kinnardian&#x2F;status&#x2F;1240850033467146240?s=20
======
tastroder
> In what ways is civil society challenging shelter in place orders?

By tweeting apparently. Not sure how not to sound dismissive here honestly,
you're probably just concerned, but this "us vs. them" / erosion of democracy
framing seems really unhelpful. Your beliefs have nothing to do with the
medical reality of a viral outbreak. If you dislike what your executive does
here tweets about some third political power are not going to achieve
anything. Have you tried reaching out to those people instead?

